# svs / onkyo 605 issues



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

I recently received my svs sbs01 5.1 system with pb10nsd sub. I have an onkyo 605 receiver and cant get the sound right. I ran the audessey setup and it hasnt helped much. For now i only have the front l/r, center and sub hooked up. The sub sounds pretty good. What should the phase and gain be at on the sub? Also should the amp be on auto or on? My main problem is the front speakers. They arent very loud at all. They sound no better than my tv speakers. I have read that you need to set them to small but the onkyo doesnt have a setting like that. It has full range and the 40hz-60hz-70hz ect. What should all of the settings be at? I hope they will sound better than i have them now.

Also is there a way to wire it or program it so that i can watch normal tv without surround sound and having the receiver on? Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

sflamedic said:


> ... I ran the audessey setup and it hasnt helped much. For now i only have the front l/r, center and sub hooked up....


My suggestion start from scratch ... reset your AVR and auto-calibrate again.

Why don't you have your surrounds hooked up???



> The sub sounds pretty good. What should the phase and gain be at on the sub? Also should the amp be on auto or on?


You eed to play with the phase to see where it sound the best ...and about the gain, it will depend on the complete system. Try half way first and see what the AVR use in the sub level when doing the auto-calibration.

Is up to you to have the amp on auto or on ... most of the time is set in auto, so it'll turn on/off when sensing a signal from AVR.



> My main problem is the front speakers. They arent very loud at all. They sound no better than my tv speakers. I have read that you need to set them to small but the onkyo doesnt have a setting like that. It has full range and the 40hz-60hz-70hz ect. What should all of the settings be at? I hope they will sound better than i have them now.


I don't own the same AVR, but I'm sure it has that option (to set speakers to small) ...the 40Hz, 60Hz, 70Hz, etc. sounds like is the crossover setting ....definetelly they will sound a lot better when everything is set up properly.



> Also is there a way to wire it or program it so that i can watch normal tv without surround sound and having the receiver on? Thanks for all of the help.


Sure there is ... just write what you have and somebody will help you to connect everything :yes:

*EDIT: I just read the manual about setting the speakers to small ... you're right you don't have that option because you can set a crossover frequency for every channel (most AVR have one crossover for all speakers not individually like in your case) ... set every channel to 80Hz (that's the recommended THX crossover, and your SVS speaker have a frequency response from 68Hz to 20KHz ... so, you'll be fine.*


----------



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay here is what i currently have...

50" Panasonic plasma - px77u
Onkyo 605 receiver
Xbox360 w/ HDDVD addon
Nintendo wii
Motorola dch3200 cable box
svs sbs01 front and surround speakers
svs scs01 center speaker
svs pb10-nsd sub

I have it all wired with monoprice 16g speaker wire w/ banana plugs.
I use my xbox360 as my dvd player so i currently have that hooked up to the receiver with hdmi and then hdmi from the receiver to the tv. I did not hook up the cable to the receiver yet b/c i dont always want surround sound and i havent figured out how to wire it in without using surround sound. 

I havent installed the rear speakers yet b/c i dont know where i am going to put the yet. I originally going to ceiling mount them but now i may wall mount or just put on stands.

I have had the speakers crossedover at 80hz and i have also tried others. I think that the problem is somewhere in the +/- dbs area. Any idea what that should be set at? 

SVS forgot to send the avia disc but they have since shipped it so that should be here soon. 

Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Definitely run Audyssey in several (at least six) microphone locations. For the subwoofer, just set the phase to 0 and the gain to ½ before calibration. 

Most likely what is happening is the AVR has incorrectly set some or all of your speakers to Large (full range). This means they will get all the bass for those channels and the subwoofer will get none of it. Unless there is an LFE (.1) channel present in the soundtrack, the subwoofer won't play anything at all. 

Check your speaker size settings and if any of them are set to Large, override that setting and set them to Small ("Partial Band" in Onkyo parlance) with an 80 Hz or 100 Hz crossover frequency. The subwoofer will then handle all the bass from all the speaker channels, in addition to the LFE channel (when it is present). That should solve your problem. 

Since your AVR references master volume 0.0 for calibration, it is normal to have to crank-up the volume a bit for a healthy playback level. Something around -15 to -10 is typical for a moderately loud to loud level, depending on the specific DVD. 

Also make sure you don't have any dynamic range compression circuits engaged (like Midnight Mode). 

Finally, make sure the feed from your DVD player and your TV source (cable box or satellite) is digital bitstream or HDMI, and that the AVR is actually seeing and decoding a Dolby Digital or DTS signal. Never connect the TV or DVD source with just L/R analog cables - always use digital bitstream or HDMI.

If you have HDMI to the AVR and then HDMI to the TV, you should be able to pick-up an audio feed at the TV if you don't want to listen to the AVR when watching TV. If you want to watch TV without the AVR powered up, then connect the L/R cables from the cable box directly to the TV.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

sflamedic said:


> I think that the problem is somewhere in the +/- dbs area. Any idea what that should be set at?


Audyssey will set these automatically based on the relative distance and sensititivy of each speaker. Don't adjust them after calibration.


----------



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

Ed Mullen said:


> Audyssey will set these automatically based on the relative distance and sensititivy of each speaker. Don't adjust them after calibration.



After running the audessey a few times with differnt results each time the speakers still sound low. The sub is pretty good but the other speakers just sound low. So much so that even my girlfriend, who thinks everything sounds good, said it sounded low. Before this reading your post i raised the dbs on the front 3 and it helped some. I didnt raise alot b/c i wasnt sure what they were all about.

Thanks for the help thus far.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Moved from SVS to System Setup and Connection forums for more views. 

brucek


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

brucek said:


> Moved from SVS to System Setup and Connection forums for more views.
> 
> brucek


:T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

My suggestions:



sflamedic said:


> Xbox360 w/ HDDVD addon


HDMI from 360 to 605, and HDMI from 605 to TV (if you'll be watching HD movies)
To be able to use just the TV, connect a composite (red, white and yellow) or S video and audio (red/white) or component (blue, red, green) and audio cable to TV (this will work for standar DVD's, if you play an HD you have to use the HDMI connection)

or

HDMI from 360 to TV, and optical/coax from 360 to 605 (if you'll be watching just standar DVD's)



> Nintendo wii


Composite, S video or component to TV (remember to always add the audio ) and optical/coax or analog (red/white) to 605 AVR.



> Motorola dch3200 cable box


HDMI to TV and optical/coax to AVR.




> I have had the speakers crossedover at 80hz and i have also tried others. I think that the problem is somewhere in the +/- dbs area. Any idea what that should be set at?


Most likely is the set up (something is not right) ... the +/- db on the speaker level is used to calibrate each speaker, there's no rule on where they have to be; some use them in the "-" side and other (like me) on the "+" side.


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

605 has an option (intellivolume) that allow you to increase the input signal level, so everything that you connect sound exactly the same.

The audyssey has only 3 EQ points. A thing that worked for me was to set the subwoofer volume a little bit low. With this adjust, the 605 set my speakers about 0 and +3 (except the SL).

Someone told me that almost every A/V system works fine from half of the total volume. If you lower the volume, your ear will have a different response. That's why the 606 has a correction called dynamic EQ.


----------

